# Our first batch of the year



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Off to a slow start this year but between my son and I we have 23 going to the depot tomorrow . I have high hopes for this single . Good check today , 5 more in snares and another nice pale one . Wish they were going too .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a beauty, Congrats..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great lookin set of fur, that pale is a beauty


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's quite a trophy...that 4WD Case IH, that is!

Nice work, Cam. I guess you can retain that PhD (Piled High and Deep) for another year.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good look'in lot of fur C2C.

I was look'in at that trophy tractor too Glenn.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> That's quite a trophy...that 4WD Case IH, that is!
> 
> Nice work, Cam. I guess you can retain that PhD (Piled High and Deep) for another year.


Thanx Glen , gonna take a BIG pile of dogs to pay for that jewel . Be interesting to see what they sell for this year . I was unsure about making a trip for only this many coyotes but I know the first sale was by far the best last year .Got 23 of ours and when buddies found out I was going , things just kinda snowballed . Ended up with 71 in the truck this morning , best not leave it unattended . :fryingpan:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a good start, keep it up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work on them coyotes, the blonds are really nice.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You keep it up, you just might have to load them up on a trailer and use that Case to deliver them !!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Its a beautiful thing. Thanks for sharing. I hope you get a 100.

Please post the prices young man.

Thanks

Larry


----------

